# Προσοχή: Επικίνδυνη λογοτεχνία



## bernardina (May 31, 2014)

Δεν είναι μόνο ο καπνός επικίνδυνος για την υγεία, είναι και η λογοτεχνία. Μιλάει για πόλεμο, βιασμούς, ψυχολογικά αδιέξοδα και αυτοκτονίες, για φυλετικές διακρίσεις, για κακοποιήσεις και ενδοοικογενειακή βία, για κάθε λογής δυσάρεστες, ενοχλητικές, τραυματικές ή και ανήθικες καταστάσεις. Να λοιπόν τι ζήτησαν με επίσημο έγγραφό τους ο σύλλογος φοιτητών του Πανεπιστημίου της Καλιφόρνια στη Σάντα Μπάρμπαρα: να υπάρχουν προειδοποιήσεις για το περιεχόμενο του βιβλίου επάνω στα λογοτεχνικά έργα. Λίγο πολύ σαν τις προειδοποιήσεις για την υγεία μας που βρίσκονται στα πακέτα των τσιγάρων.

Αυτό και άλλα άκρως ενδιαφέροντα εδώ.
Νομίζω πια ότι έχουμε ξεφύγει από τα όρια του politically correct και μπαίνουμε στη ζώνη του λυκόφωτος.

Γιατί, όπως λέει και η κατακλείδα του άρθρου:

Μόλις πριν από λίγες ημέρες, στις 23 Μαΐου, στη Σάντα Μπάρμπαρα -της οποίας οι φοιτητές πρωτοστατούν στη διεκδίκηση προειδοποιήσεων στα βιβλία- ένας 22χρονος σκότωσε έξι άτομα και τραυμάτισε άλλα 13 προτού αυτοκτονήσει. Η βία στην αμερικανική κοινωνία σε συνδυασμό με την εύκολη και νόμιμη κατοχή όπλων είναι συχνή στις νεανικές ηλικίες. Αντί όμως να ζητηθεί να απαγορευθούν τα όπλα, οι φοιτητές ζητούν να «απασφαλιστεί» η λογοτεχνία. Κάτι δεν πάει καλά εδώ… Ή, όπως σχολίασε σχετικά ερωτώμενος ο Τζον Μάλαν, καθηγητής Αγγλικής Λογοτεχνίας του University College London στον βρετανικό Guardian, «από τη στιγμή που θα αρχίσουμε να βάζουμε ετικέτες με προειδοποιήσεις στα λογοτεχνικά έργα αρχίζει και η τρέλα».


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 31, 2014)

Δεν κάνουν πλάκα, ε; Αν είναι, να ζητήσω κι εγώ κάτι;

Προειδοποιητικό αυτοκόλλητο στην Αγία Γραφή, τώρα και στα Ελληνικά!


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2014)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν κάνουν πλάκα, ε; Αν είναι, να ζητήσω κι εγώ κάτι;
> 
> Προειδοποιητικό αυτοκόλλητο στην Αγία Γραφή, τώρα και στα Ελληνικά!



Επίσης
Από τα πρώτα κείμενα που θα επισημανθούν με «κόκκινο» -αν γίνει αποδεκτό το αίτημα των αμερικανών φοιτητών- είναι βέβαια τα έργα των αρχαιοελλήνων τραγωδών, γεμάτα βία, εκδικητικούς θεούς, μητροκτονίες και πατροκτονίες, αιμομιξίες, αυτοτραυματισμούς, μοιχείες και πάει λέγοντας.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

bernardina said:


> Επίσης
> Από τα πρώτα κείμενα που θα επισημανθούν με «κόκκινο» -αν γίνει αποδεκτό το αίτημα των αμερικανών φοιτητών- είναι βέβαια τα έργα των αρχαιοελλήνων τραγωδών, γεμάτα βία, εκδικητικούς θεούς, μητροκτονίες και πατροκτονίες, αιμομιξίες, αυτοτραυματισμούς, μοιχείες και πάει λέγοντας.



Να μην ξεχάσουμε, επίσης, τα κλασικά παιδικά παραμύθια. (Πού να αρχίσεις και πού να τελειώσεις...)


----------



## bernardina (May 31, 2014)

Μια δευτερεύουσα παρατήρηση γλωσσολογικής φύσεως: νομίζω πως εκείνο το _απασφαλιστεί,_ είτε μέσα σε εισαγωγικά είτε έξω, δεν σημαίνει απολύτως τίποτα μ' αυτά τα συμφραζόμενα. Μάλλον κάτι άλλο θέλει να πει ο συντάκτης και μπερδεύει τις μεταφορές του.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Μάλλον εννοεί να πάψει να είναι «ασφαλής» από κάθε κριτική.


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Να δούμε το αγγλικό και τον όρο *trigger warning*.

http://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/18/us/warning-the-literary-canon-could-make-students-squirm.html

(Ελπίζω να μην κάνω λάθος. Δεν το διάβασα ακόμα.)


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Trigger warning:

_*The Alphabet*
Can be used for the creation of words, which in their turn can be combined in sentences producing meanings and information that can be potentially harmful to various recipients.

Avoid it!_


----------



## nickel (May 31, 2014)

Για τον όρο, εκτός από την εξήγηση στο άρθρο της NYT, έχουμε και στη Wikipedia:

A *trauma trigger* is an experience that triggers a traumatic memory in someone who has experienced trauma. A trigger is thus a troubling reminder of a traumatic event, although the trigger itself need not be frightening or traumatic.

[...]

*Trigger warning*

In some publications a "trigger warning" may appear at the beginning of certain articles. These are to warn that the articles contain disturbing themes that may trigger traumatic memories for sufferers. An example of a trigger warning is: "TRIGGER WARNING: This content deals with an account of sexual assault and may be triggering to some people."

In spring 2014, students at some American universities began requesting trigger warnings to be placed on course reading materials such as _The Great Gatsby_ (misogyny and violence), _Things Fall Apart_ (racism), or _The Merchant of Venice_ (anti-Semitism).
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trauma_trigger


Στα ελληνικά;


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)

...
Trigger warning: may contain nuts

Don't mention the war - Fawlty Towers


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 31, 2014)

Στα ελληνικά; Προειδοποιητικό μήνυμα, τι άλλο; Με κάποιον προσδιορισμό, ίσως.


----------



## daeman (May 31, 2014)

drsiebenmal said:


> Να μην ξεχάσουμε, επίσης, τα κλασικά παιδικά παραμύθια. (Πού να αρχίσεις και πού να τελειώσεις...)






www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/statements/2013/aug/27/moms-demand-action-gun-sense-america/moms-demand-action-says-little-red-riding-hood-has/


----------

